# Sig P2022 Durability



## Spyderman (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the expereince with the newer 2022s durability? Is there an issues with parts wearing out more quickly that one manufactured befor 2008?


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

SIGs are quality handguns. I have had a P226 since 1982 and have never had any issues. That said, I recently purchased a SP2022 and do not expect it to have any issues. It seems to be well built. The reviews I read during my research on this model never mentioned durability as an issue. One common theme was that this handgun was a great value.

Below is a link to a pretty thorough review:

nutnfancy's Channel - YouTube


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

SigPro is an excellent gun that will easily last a lifetime. They were never uber popular and became Sig's best kept secret. They have grown in popularity in the past 1-2 years.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have two, 9mm and .40 both are excellent and as stated "the best kept secret in firearms"


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

We just picked up our new SP2022 yesterday, intending it to be my wife's CCW piece. Haven't even shot it yet, but I do like it myself! With all the positive reviews, maybe I'll have to get one for myself. Hers is the 9mm...I might opt for the .40, just to add another caliber in the household. :smt033


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you seach on Youtube, there's a video of a French cop putting 5000 rounds through a 2022. Gun keeps running until they stop pulling the trigger, no cleaning at all ! I was impressed.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

The first weekend I had my SP2022, I fired 1,500 rounds. It was 110 degrees in the shade. No FTF/FTEs that weekend or any time after. It is extremely reliable and well built.


----------

